# Crysis 2 Will Set Benchmark For All PS3 Games



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Crysis 2 Will Set Benchmark For All PS3 Games*

04/07/2010 Written by Zak Islam










The PlayStation 3 has received some breathtaking games when it comes to visuals. The likes of Uncharted 2, Killzone 2 and God of War III all showcase the PlayStation 3’s stunning capabilities. However, the lead PlayStation 3 programmer for Crytek’s upcoming Crysis 2 claims the shooter will undoubtedly beat everything there currently is on the PlayStation 3 in terms of graphics.
Developers Crytek has claimed that its first-person shooter sequel Crysis 2 will set a benchmark for all PS3 games when it arrives. The game’s lead programmer for the PS3, Michael Glück, told Play-Magazine:With each generation of game titles on PS3, usually every 2 years, the games improve significantly in its quality, mostly showing off in graphics. I think with Crysis 2 you will see the quality bar being set at a very high level that games will struggle to excel. We’re aiming to set a whole new benchmark with that game for all PS3 games.​Glück also believes there won’t be space for a lot of improvement in future games from the company:Still with an AAA title shipped on PS3, you get the chance to improve further, so the next game developed with CryEngine 3 after Crysis 2 on PS3 will not be worse and rather be more polished and have higher quality in all areas. However, it is unlikely to see a major improvement in graphics as we try to not cut any graphical feature and rather optimize it until it becomes feasible. So I expect more density of game elements, physic effect, more interaction, but the major graphics quality will not be significantly improved.​Crysis 2 will be set in New York and will be released before the 2010 calender year ends. The futuristic shooter’s executive producer Nathan Camarillo had similar views to Glück as he stated the graphics of Crysis 2 will “blow” everyone away.
[Via] 



Source: PlayStation LifeStyle


----------



## newrival (May 18, 2010)

will i get flamed if i admit ive never played crysis?? haha


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

newrival said:


> will i get flamed if i admit ive never played crysis?? haha



Hello and Welcome to HTS, No we don't do that here.


----------



## newrival (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the welcome, and im glad to hear that!!


----------



## husker43 (Jan 1, 2010)

Is there a release day for this game?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The release date is Tuesday March 22, 2011.


----------

